# Visas at SRE ?



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

We tried to stop in at SRE - to get all the details for naturalization. We were there around 11AM and they only answer questions after 1:30PM. There was a very long line of Mexicans waiting to get passports etc. BUT - some were also waiting for Visas. What sort of Visas would be issued at SRE ?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Gatos said:


> We tried to stop in at SRE - to get all the details for naturalization. We were there around 11AM and they only answer questions after 1:30PM. There was a very long line of Mexicans waiting to get passports etc. BUT - some were also waiting for Visas. What sort of Visas would be issued at SRE ?


I am not sure what visas would be issued by SRE. Visas for Mexico are issued by INM. Visas for the US are issued by the Consulates or the Embassy. I don't know where you are, but in Guadalajara there is always a long line at SRE. But they are people waiting for passports. If you want to talk to the Naturalization office, you can just walk past all the lines. There is hardly ever a line at the Naturalization office. I visited them many times over the last two years.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

TundraGreen said:


> I am not sure what visas would be issued by SRE. Visas for Mexico are issued by INM. Visas for the US are issued by the Consulates or the Embassy. I don't know where you are, but in Guadalajara there is always a long line at SRE. But they are people waiting for passports. If you want to talk to the Naturalization office, you can just walk past all the lines. There is hardly ever a line at the Naturalization office. I visited them many times over the last two years.


I can only guess that the signs which were labeled 'Visas' really meant pasaportes - because I didn't see a single line labelled pasaportes...

off topic : We had lunch on Sunday with some 'affluent' Mexican friends - everyone here seems really concerned about what changes might be coming. The real-estate market near us has dried up. People are moving their money out of Mexico.

on topic : I guess if I were a 30 something Mexican with some finances I might request a 10 year Visa from the US now - just in case things change.


----------

